# Suggest motherboard for AMD X2 5600+



## premsharma (Apr 18, 2007)

I have decided to own X2 5600+ or X2 5200+. Please suggest me suitable and futuristic motherboard for this. SLI / Crossfire not required, No overclocking. Gaming & multimedia are the requirements. Right now both with & without onboard graphics can be suggested.

Also any guess, whether I should go for 90nm or 65nm. In the past I have been running mostly intel based systems and they are nothing less than Tandoor. Very hot & very noisy. Thus suggest me from the heating point of view.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 18, 2007)

Got for the X2 5200+ 65W TDP one .. along with a Asus M2N-E ... along with a graphics card ...


----------



## premsharma (Apr 18, 2007)

OK let me be little straight, Which one is the latest & best motherboard to have been released? Like we know for Intel it is 965 & 975 etc. Is AMD 690G not a good enough board for X2 5200+ ???



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Got for the X2 5200+ 65W TDP one .. along with a Asus M2N-E ... along with a graphics card ...


 
Your words on Processor are appreciated. But motherboard, I don't think will suit me. I hate SLI & CrossFire etc. No overclocking either.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 18, 2007)

go for 65 nm(runs cooler than 90 nm amd & intel processors) & what is ur budget for the motherboard


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 18, 2007)

If you need a no frills mobo, get an M2N-MX or the new AMD 690G mobos. Ofcourse spending so much on an AMD cpu feels like a waste to me when c2d is also arnd the same price. I'd rather pick up a 3600+ and a jetway/biostar 690G motherboard. Both together will cost ~7200


----------



## premsharma (Apr 18, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> go for 65 nm(runs cooler than 90 nm amd & intel processors) & what is ur budget for the motherboard


 
Budget is Rs 10,000 for Motherboard but don't want SLI/Crossfire etc. One more very simple doubt that AMD 690G motherboards have only 1 PCI-Express slot. Though it has onboard graphics but incase I want to put in HDMI card as well as Graphics card. Both goes into PCI-Express slots.

I have my temptation towards AMD 690G boards by MSI or Asus but presently they are in MicroATX and entery level basic only. I am waiting for a feature rich ATX version of these boards. It was scheduled in Apr by MSI.

Is this the latest & futuristic board for AMD platform.



			
				Ch@0s said:
			
		

> If you need a no frills mobo, get an M2N-MX or the new AMD 690G mobos. Ofcourse spending so much on an AMD cpu feels like a waste to me when c2d is also arnd the same price. I'd rather pick up a 3600+ and a jetway/biostar 690G motherboard. Both together will cost ~7200


 
First of all C2D E6600 is not that cheap as compared to AMD. I am not overclocking fan and a marginally superior performance of C2D does not make any difference to me and the huge cost difference is also not justified. Post 22 Apr, if Intel reduces peices to same level of its AMD equivalent, I may consider then.

The biggest problem in Intel platform is non-availability of compition of onboard graphics by others i.e. other than GMA. GMA sucks big. There are no good motherboards for intel either. They are too costly. Whereas in AMD, there are very good motherboards below 5000 and whose equivalent will be 10,000 for Intel platfrom.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 18, 2007)

i think u have taken the right decision..u should go with 5600+ & wait for the feature rich 690 g atx board......u want 2 pci-e x16 slots that will be sli i guess...but u say u dont want sli...so u want pci-e x4 slot or pcie x1....here is a good board with hdmi...dont know wheter its launched in india
*www.xpcgear.com/m2avmhdm.html

currently i can find only 2 boards based on 690g here r their reviews 
*www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/107301/msi-k9agm2fih.html


----------



## premsharma (Apr 18, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> i think u have taken the right decision..u should go with 5600+ & wait for the feature rich 690 g atx board......u want 2 pci-e x16 slots that will be sli i guess...but u say u dont want sli...so u want pci-e x4 slot or pcie x1....here is a good board with hdmi...dont know wheter its launched in india
> *www.xpcgear.com/m2avmhdm.html
> 
> currently i can find only 2 boards based on 690g here r their reviews
> *www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/107301/msi-k9agm2fih.html


 
I want 2 pci-e x16 slots but not in SLI mode. They both should be independent i.e. one for pci-e graphic card & another for HDMI card if required in future.

Thanks for review links. I have already gone through reviews of AMD 690G, it is very encouraging when compared to equivalent Nvidia chips. HDMI boards are yet to be available in Intel platform.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 18, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Your words on Processor are appreciated. But motherboard, I don't think will suit me. I hate SLI & CrossFire etc. No overclocking either.



Dude ... M2N-E doesn't have SLi or Crossfire ...

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-nforce570_6.html

This is the best value and performing mobo u can expect .. i plus the features are awesome in itself ..


----------



## premsharma (Apr 18, 2007)

That is fine but do not have onboard graphics. Neither DVI or HDMI. It makes no sense to go for this board once you can get AMD 690G boards at half of its cost and that too with onboard graphics, DVI, HDMI etc. Anyway ATI X1250 is way far better than Nvidia 6100 & 6150.

I am looking to build a gaming & Multimedia rig. Once these two things are taken care of, other functions will automatically fall into line. I may go for DirectX 10 card later on but at the moment I need onboard graphics other than GMA 3000. That is also one of the reason to deviate from Intel platform i.e. lack of better onboard graphics. AMD 690G review showed better multimedia capabilities and ofcourse better onboard graphics so far. Sooner or later NVidia has to come up with better or equivalent to this.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey guys which combination is better:
An AMD proc. and AMD 690 series mobo?
An AMD proc. and nvidia chipset mobo?

I want a good gaming rig and the gfx card can be a nvidia DX10, will it give same performance on AMD chipset?
The website says that the 690 supports DX9.0, what bout the much talked DX10???

And what bout the AMD series 580X?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 19, 2007)

yes it will give same performance with amd chipset,& 690 supports dx 10


----------



## premsharma (Apr 19, 2007)

I want following motherboard, but don't whether it is available, launched or not? This is ATX form AMD 690G motherboard.

MSI K9AG Neo2 Digital-F  *www.amdcompare.com/us-en/extension/MotherboardDetail.aspx?id=280 

Any information on this will be helpful


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

theboard is the best choice accordin to ur needs.....i tried to find out...but it is not available...some tech forums say that it will be avilable by end of april...


----------



## cynosure (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey guys, Is SLI possible with the boards which support Crossfire??? I get confused coz why would one brand support the hardware of other brand???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

no sli is nvidia's multigpu,& crossfire is ati's so a mobo can support only 1 of them


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 20, 2007)

> Hey guys, Is SLI possible with the boards which support Crossfire??? I get confused coz why would one brand support the hardware of other brand???



Well , recently some people got through this ... but with only Intel chips ... with the P965 and 975X , 

*www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=Sli+and+crossfire+on+975x&btnG=Google+Search



> "Intel has reached a licensing agreement with both Nvidia and ATI that will allow Intel users access to drivers to enable SLI or CrossFire, the sources noted. The 975X will target the high-end segment with an initial price tag of US$50 (for 10k lots), or at the same level as Intel’s 955X chipset."



P965 ,though, will require a modded bios to do so ...


----------



## darklord (Apr 20, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> yes it will give same performance with amd chipset,& 690 supports dx 10


Support DX10 ??? Since when ?


----------



## premsharma (Apr 20, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> theboard is the best choice accordin to ur needs.....i tried to find out...but it is not available...some tech forums say that it will be avilable by end of april...


 
Yes it was scheduled to be launch by April and we are in end April now. Atleast by this time, it should have been appeared on MSI site atleast.


----------



## darklord (Apr 20, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Yes it was scheduled to be launch by April and we are in end April now. Atleast by this time, it should have been appeared on MSI site atleast.



Get the BIOSTAR 690G T series mobo.Excellent value for money.Available here - www.theitwares.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Support DX10 ??? Since when ?



hey i know that 690g's IGP supports only directx 9, i may have come across wrongly, i meant that u could always add a dx 10 gpu..sorry for the error


----------



## premsharma (Apr 20, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Get the BIOSTAR 690G T series mobo.Excellent value for money.Available here - www.theitwares.com


 
Yes this is really good motherboard i.e. Biostar TA690G AMD 690G Motherboard [*www.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=4726&s=10 & *www.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=4726&s=2 ]. I missed out it earlier as I was only keeping watch on Asus & MSI. The one from Asus had DVI but no HDMI and the MSI one had HDMI but no DVI, where as this one has got both of them [DVI & HDMI] together. Asus implemented HDMI through add on HDMI card but then that goes into PCI-Express and you can't add a graphic card later. Still it seems to be Micro ATX only as other two are. All the companies are sorting out some or other flaws in their boards and would soon come out with ATX version, which would have taken care of all these. They are expected as early as April end.

Apart from performance, I also look for asthetics & colours. I hate Asus's pale yellow-Orange PCB colour, I love MSI's Red PCB and this Biostar is also very attractive and colourfull too. 

If one is not having any concern for Micro Vs ATX then this biostar board is a steal at its price. Though it is not overclocking board because it is not meant for OC.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 1, 2007)

hey i found a new atx motherboard 

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=751&Itemid=1

Gigabyte GA-MA69G-S3H - AMD 690G


----------



## premsharma (May 1, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey i found a new atx motherboard
> 
> *www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=751&Itemid=1
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA69G-S3H - AMD 690G


 
Thanks, but I have seen this earlier too but there are some confusions. It says DVI through cable, duno what  does that mean? Really who needs this crossfire stuff? No mention of onboard graphics either. Apart from lack of DVI, rest everything looks good. Don't know about availability & price here ???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 2, 2007)

ok so when r u going to buy ur proccy+ mobo?
in 65 nm the best available is 5000+ so u'll have to buy a 90 nm 5600+ which is also good & does not run hot


----------



## premsharma (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, looking for 65nm processor but at the same time wants atleast 2mb cache one. Let's see how it works? Regarding motherboards, awaiting ATX from MSI or else I will go for BioStar. Biostar [AMD690G] is best among all exept that it is also mATX.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 2, 2007)

why do u want 2 mb cache r u going to overclock?
amd proceesors give good performance with 1 mb cache also


----------



## premsharma (May 2, 2007)

Ok. So you mean 5000+ [65nm] would be ok. I am looking it for 3 years atleast and not going to upgrade anywhere before that.

What is difference in 90nm & 65nm in layman terms?? Is 65nm supposed to be cooler than 90nm??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 17, 2007)

yup 65 nm will be much cooler than  90nm


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2007)

see....no cpu will last for 3 years...at this rate of development of technology..i bought amd athlon64 3500+ in november 2005 for 12000..look at its position now .....u should go for 65 nm amd 5000+ it is the best bet...it will run cool..& will definetly last 3 years...

& i think ...msi K9AG Neo2 Digital-F should be out soon...so go get it


----------

